# best printer to buy for heat transfers?



## sassyone

hi i would like to start making my own t shirts - what would be the best printer to buy to print my transfers i make - nothing to expensive please because i want to try this as a hobby thanks


----------



## tcrowder

*Re: printer*

Go to any local office supply store and buy any Epson brand printer that uses Durabrite inks.


----------



## Rodney

An epson C88(+) would probably be a good choice. It has durabrite (pigment) inks and it pretty inexpensive. Like $50-$80 depending on where you look.


----------



## IrieInnovator

greetings to all,

would any of the epson aio's that use durabrite ink be a good choice? i had a request for a photo t and i thought it would be more sufficient to have a printer with the scanner attached like the epson aio.


----------



## COEDS

IrieInnovator said:


> greetings to all,
> 
> would any of the epson aio's that use durabrite ink be a good choice? i had a request for a photo t and i thought it would be more sufficient to have a printer with the scanner attached like the epson aio.


 I use yhe Epson cx5000 and it has served me well. Good luck. ....JB


----------



## IrieInnovator

thanks for the quick response. i was reluctant to buy one since everyone kept talking about the c88. did you change to the continuous ink? or do you have place online to order reliable replacment catridges for the printer? i will probably just buy the replacement catridges since i won't be doing custom designs that often.

thx tarsha!


----------



## prometheus

IrieInnovator said:


> greetings to all,
> 
> would any of the epson aio's that use durabrite ink be a good choice? i had a request for a photo t and i thought it would be more sufficient to have a printer with the scanner attached like the epson aio.


I have a C88+ & a CX4200 (All in one) and they work the same. Actually the CX4200 prints a little faster.


----------



## IrieInnovator

prometheus said:


> I have a C88+ & a CX4200 (All in one) and they work the same. Actually the CX4200 prints a little faster.


 thanks rob. do you use replacement catridges? if so, where is a good place to get some.


----------



## prometheus

IrieInnovator said:


> thanks rob. do you use replacement catridges? if so, where is a good place to get some.


Right now, I use the Durabrite cartridges.


----------



## IrieInnovator

prometheus said:


> Right now, I use the Durabrite cartridges.


great, do you have a supplier online where you buy @ a discount?


----------



## prometheus

IrieInnovator said:


> great, do you have a supplier online where you buy @ a discount?


I haven't researched that one yet. Right now I get from any office supply store when I need them. Sometimes Epson themselves have some good deals,with free shipping. I have even seen them in Bestbuy really cheap.


----------



## sassyone

could i use a canon pixma mp600 all in one for transfers or a canon pixma ip 4300 phot inkjet or a ip 5000.

Thanks for all the great responses


----------



## SlideMyLexus

Another C88 user here, hasn't failed me. I print very few transfers on it, but there are many people using them with great success.


----------



## sunnydayz

I use a canon pixma and it works great. It is more expensive than the epson though.

Bobbie


----------



## artyfaks

I looked up this thread because I am considering buying a new printer for my budding transfer business. I've owned an Epson R300 for a few years and I love it. However, I have noticed since a few months now that it refuses to print on some transfer papers, in particular the Alpha Double Green and the All Weather Light transfer papers. My guess is the printer's carriage cannot properly move the paper and I get errors of paper jams or paper not loaded properly. The same thing happens with my friend's R200, but not with my HP Photosmart 7260 or my sister's PSC 3510. 

As a result, I have been considering another printer brand for the transfers, perhaps an HP Photosmart D5160 or D7160. Any thoughts on the problem cited above, or on the HP printers?

Thanks


----------



## Salonteez

artyfaks said:


> As a result, I have been considering another printer brand for the transfers, perhaps an HP Photosmart D5160 or D7160. Any thoughts on the problem cited above, or on the HP printers?
> 
> Thanks


I've been using the HP PSC 2355 it work great for the transfers I create. Especially for the scanning or loading of designs from corel.

Just my opinon though, I've been reading a lot here about the epson printers and may have to give one a try.


----------



## queenVee

prometheus said:


> I have a C88+ & a CX4200 (All in one) and they work the same. Actually the CX4200 prints a little faster.


how much do they cost??


----------



## cutvinylimprint

I use a HP Deskjet 5940 and it seems to work good I have had no problems except that the images are cracking really bad... But I think it is the paper I am using?


----------



## knox harrington

in my opinion:
laser is better than inkjet
okidata is better than HP

oki color laser + imageclip = best option today for light garments
for dark garments, i still use plastisol


----------



## dmatsel

Can you tell me why you think that Okidata is better than HP. I know in the monochrome printers you can't beat the HP for being a work horse and even though their toner cartridges are more, they do include the OPC drum which most of the others don't and they are very expensive. I'm trying to decide which one to buy. Thanks.


----------



## mingualez

Now reading through I am seeing that I realy need to buy epsom. However I have read that some of you guy's are using HP printers on small personel projects.
I have a cheap HP psc 1210 combo scanner p/copier. Can I use this to resonable effect??
Thanks in advance


----------



## COEDS

In most cases the hp inks are different to not not hold up as well on garments. ..... JB


----------



## prometheus

queenVee said:


> how much do they cost??


The c88+ at the time was $70 or so. I think they discontinued it. The CX4200 was a package deal with a digital camera at the time. It might have been around $50 or so.


----------



## Lnfortun

Here are links to Epson Store:

Brand new inkjet printers:
https://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/ProductCategory.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=-8165

Clearance Center:
https://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/BuyEpson/ccHome.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=0

Store Specials:
https://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/BuyEpson/Specials.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&Category=MyAccount

C88+ is still listed in stock item. Right now it costs more than the C120 which is supposedly replaces C88+.

You can also subscribe for newsletter for store specials:
Epson subscription

There are good prices for both brand new and refurbished printers. Some includes free shipping.


----------



## Lnfortun

BTW I bought a refurbished CX5000 with free shipping for $50.00 a while back from Epson Store online and it was in excellent condition.


----------



## preachntees

I am a copier and printer technician as well as transfer printer. If your R300 is not picking up the paper, you probably need to clean your paper feed rollers. Use laquer thinner to clean them, not alcohol. Laquer thinner will restore your rubber to a softer feel. Alcohol will dry it out and ruin the rollers over time.


----------



## R1Lover

I have the epson 1400 with a CIS system from Aplha Supply, it's working great.


----------



## Lnfortun

preachntees said:


> I am a copier and printer technician as well as transfer printer. If your R300 is not picking up the paper, you probably need to clean your paper feed rollers. Use laquer thinner to clean them, not alcohol. Laquer thinner will restore your rubber to a softer feel. Alcohol will dry it out and ruin the rollers over time.


Do you know if service manuals for C88+ and CX5000 are available? Where to buy them? I don't intend to use them to repair the printers. Just like info about functionality, timing and sensors in the printers. I am planning to build a DIYDTG.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## preachntees

I'll see if I can find them. Lots of times, I just go to google or ebay.


----------



## Lnfortun

preachntees said:


> I'll see if I can find them. Lots of times, I just go to google or ebay.


I tried google with no luck. I also tried a link, that somebody gave me, of a website that sells service manual for high end Epson printer. Did not find it there either.

Thanks.


----------



## mingualez

I have just found an epson D92 printer that uses durabrite. retails at £35-40. Would this be any good for transfers. What do you guy's think??
thanks in advance

Epson Stylus D92 Printer


----------



## Lnfortun

mingualez said:


> I have just found an epson D92 printer that uses durabrite. retails at £35-40. Would this be any good for transfers. What do you guy's think??
> thanks in advance
> 
> Epson Stylus D92 Printer


It should be good. But be aware that the color of Epson Durabrite ink will shift when heated. A bit of adjustment works for some. The resolve the shift problem is to use a refillable ink cartrdige or CIS filled with third party heat transfer ink. 

Here are the values to compensate for color shift:

Cyan +5
Magenta +5
Yellow -15 to -25


----------



## mingualez

What would be the best ink to use for this type of epson printer. Excuse me but I know very little about printers!! I take it that the value changes are made in the operating program for the printer??? Complete novice I know!! LOL
many thanks


----------



## Lnfortun

mingualez said:


> What would be the best ink to use for this type of epson printer. Excuse me but I know very little about printers!! I take it that the value changes are made in the operating program for the printer??? Complete novice I know!! LOL
> many thanks


Those values need to be entered in the printer driver under the advance option dialogue window. Check the operation manual. Like I said before it may or may not solve the color shifting problem.

You need to find third party vendors that sell heat transfer inks in your part of the world. I purchased mine from Refillable inkjet cartridge, refillable ink cartridges, ultrachrome printer inks for my CX5000. There is another vendor that is mentioned a lot in the forums and that is Ink Cartridges ~ Inkjet Refill Kits ~ Fine Art Paper ~ Pigment Inkjet Ink ~ Laser Toner ~ Bulk Feed Systems ~ CFS ~ CIS ~ Accessories : Inksupply.com.

The inkjetcarts inks were great. No shifting and the black is true black.


----------



## EnchantedMirror

I just received my Epson C120 that you guys told about the big sale on, at Epson.com (THANK YOU!)
and I ordered the continuous ink system for it, I am worried if it is difficult to use (the ink system) or is it pretty easy? Do I need a lot of room to set it up next to the printer? I have cats, should I make a cover for it all?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Lnfortun

EnchantedMirror said:


> I just received my Epson C120 that you guys told about the big sale on, at Epson.com (THANK YOU!)
> and I ordered the continuous ink system for it, I am worried if it is difficult to use (the ink system) or is it pretty easy? Do I need a lot of room to set it up next to the printer? I have cats, should I make a cover for it all?
> Thanks so much!


Most CIS comes with a mount of some sort. If it don't buy some sticky backed cable mount and tye wraps from electrical supply or hardware store to secure the bottles on the side of the printer.


----------



## EnchantedMirror

Lnfortun said:


> Most CIS comes with a mount of some sort. If it don't buy some sticky backed cable mount and tye wraps from electrical supply or hardware store to secure the bottles on the side of the printer.


Excellent idea, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lnfortun

EnchantedMirror said:


> Excellent idea, thanks a bunch!


You are welcome.


----------



## treadhead

I've been using the Epson C88 and the Epson CX6000 and just picked up an Epson 1400 for wide format printing. They just had a sale on Epson's website on the C88+ for like $36...should have taken advantage of that!!


----------



## Lnfortun

treadhead said:


> I've been using the Epson C88 and the Epson CX6000 and just picked up an Epson 1400 for wide format printing. They just had a sale on Epson's website on the C88+ for like $36...should have taken advantage of that!!


I must have missed that sale. I been keeping an eye on their clearance store. Well maybe next time.


----------



## Traceyt

sunnydayz said:


> I use a canon pixma and it works great. It is more expensive than the epson though.
> 
> Bobbie


HI BOBBIE LEE,
I hope I didn't ask this before but I have been knocking myself out reading posts. (Sorry for so many questions in one post) 
Do you use the regular Canon cartridges that came with the printer? or do you use a bulk ink system? ( I was thinking I would have to get an Epson system.)
Do you use JPSS paper? 
Do you use it for commercial use?
How do the Canon inks wash?
Thank you very much.
Traceyk


----------



## toocon49

I don't know if I got that but u all use the inkjet printer and durabrite ink (that I use for printing on paper ) to do transfert on t-shirt?
I din't know that you could do that.
I us sublijet ink or art tinium ink.
Now what's the difference in price & quality


----------



## mingualez

I use a cheap D92 with cheap pigment compat carts. Would be even more cheap to top your own up. But I can't be bothered for my personel requirments.

I use these in the uk.Cheapest I could find!!

Epson T0714 Yellow Ink Cartridge (T0714) Original = 5.5ml Compatible = 11ml :: Epson Stylus D78 Printer :: Epson Stylus :: Epson ink :: INK CARTRIDGES :: Ink Cartridges - Epson & HP Ink Cartridges Online


----------



## mingualez

Forget what I said about cheap ink, just did a larger transfer, it blead like f**k. Nightmare. just been doing small logo's with it that didn't show much bleeding!!


----------



## toocon49

Happen to me with my 88+ and wasted half of my ink..not cheap .That's why I'm looking at another printer.Looking at Ricoh 3030 at the moment


----------



## toocon49

Ok so what is a good choice for printer these days.I read so much that now I'm more confuse then before.
I have to replace my 88+ 3 printer in 2 years it's enought for me. I don't do a lot of t-shirt but I do a lot of licence plate. It's 3 to 1..I use artinium ink .Any others ways to go for ink that does a good job and cost less......
need honest help


----------



## sandbox

Can I use a HP photosmart C6180 for heat transfers? If so what's the best ink?


----------



## preachntees

Lnfortun said:


> Do you know if service manuals for C88+ and CX5000 are available? Where to buy them? I don't intend to use them to repair the printers. Just like info about functionality, timing and sensors in the printers. I am planning to build a DIYDTG.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You might be able to find them on eBay. I've gotten lots of my service manuals there. Otherwise, just google them.

And you're quite welcome. If there is anything else I can do, let me know. Let me know how your DTG turns out. Good Luck!


----------



## preachntees

toocon49 said:


> Ok so what is a good choice for printer these days.I read so much that now I'm more confuse then before.
> I have to replace my 88+ 3 printer in 2 years it's enought for me. I don't do a lot of t-shirt but I do a lot of licence plate. It's 3 to 1..I use artinium ink .Any others ways to go for ink that does a good job and cost less......
> need honest help


Call Conde at 251-633-5704 x268. Tell her Avery with Baptist Wholesalers told you to call. They have several new printers that you will like. We're still using an Epson C120 for our airtanium inks, and we get all our sublimation upplies and product blanks.


----------



## 73eyes

I'm a screen printer, and I'm looking at methods to get into printing hats for a few clients. If I purchase an Espon C88+ with DURABrite ink, I can print directly onto the transfer paper and just heat-press it onto the garment, right? Is there anything else I should be aware of?

ETA: I'm already using an Epson 1400 for printing film, but my understanding is that I'd need to invest in some refillable cartridges or a CIS if I wanted to print transfers, instead of the stock Claria ink it comes with.


----------



## Reyes

What do you guys think about epson workforce 1100?? i wanna start my own tshirt business with heat transfer paper. im confused on workforce 30 or 1100


----------



## Rayco

toocon49 said:


> Ok so what is a good choice for printer these days.I read so much that now I'm more confuse then before.
> I have to replace my 88+ 3 printer in 2 years it's enought for me. I don't do a lot of t-shirt but I do a lot of licence plate. It's 3 to 1..I use artinium ink .Any others ways to go for ink that does a good job and cost less......
> need honest help


I located a thread talking about the Epson wf1100 with bulk ink system installed by cobraink.com do a search for cobra ink and 1100. There are a lot of good reviews. Ink cost is very reasonable. 

Hope this helps


----------



## preachntees

73eyes said:


> I'm a screen printer, and I'm looking at methods to get into printing hats for a few clients. If I purchase an Espon C88+ with DURABrite ink, I can print directly onto the transfer paper and just heat-press it onto the garment, right? Is there anything else I should be aware of?
> 
> ETA: I'm already using an Epson 1400 for printing film, but my understanding is that I'd need to invest in some refillable cartridges or a CIS if I wanted to print transfers, instead of the stock Claria ink it comes with.


To be honest any Epson printer will work for hats since you have a smaller image area and don't need a wide format. If you are using regular pigment inks in your 1400, you can use that as well. You are correct that you can print to the paper and press to the hat. (FYI: use 5 panel hats w/o a seam in the front for best imprint results) We have also found that pigment inks work best for heat transfer and hold up to lots of washing and abuse as well.

If you're going to be doing a lot of heat press transfers, you definitely want a CIS or refillables. I've used several companies, and finally found a great one at 'http://www.inkproducts.com'. Talk to Tom and tell him Avery with DeSigns Imprinting said to call him. He's great with customer service and has been in the refill industry a long time. You will spend a bundle on ink if you don't go with a CIS for sure.


----------



## Rayco

I have a couple of Epson 1400's with bulk ink systems. The OEM ink that comes with the 1400 is a dye ink (Claria Hi Definition Ink). It is not a pigment ink. The vast majority of Epson printers are pigment based ink. The DuraBrite Ink for epson is a pigment ink. For a wide format printer, the wf1100 seems to have good reviews. If you're just doing hats, you can go with a very reasonable/cheap epson 8.5x11 printer that has duraBrigt ink in it. But not all of them will have bulk ink systems available for down the road upgrade.
Phil


----------



## Reyes

no im doing t-shirts


----------



## preachntees

Lnfortun said:


> I tried google with no luck. I also tried a link, that somebody gave me, of a website that sells service manual for high end Epson printer. Did not find it there either.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you ever find the manuals you were looking for? How about your DIY DTG printer? Ever get it going?


----------



## greenice232

I use the Epson Stylus CX4800 and i have found that it is very reliable. I use the Bulk ink but i do not use the bulk ink tank i just use the cartridges that are made to be refillable. I love the Epson printers they give the best color match and brightness. Any Epson that has individual color cartridges is the way to go. Canon also has these type of printers but i don't like the color they produce.


----------



## oldnewschool

Just bought a Epson Workforce 30 which uses Durabright ink, we'll see how it works.


----------



## cheets

Thought I'd revive this since it's 2012 now...

Hello. I pretty much am a newbie to this stuff.  What printer and transfer paper should I use? And any other tips you guys might have would greatly be appreciated. I wish to do this as a hobby, just like the OP.


----------



## We.Did.It

Epson Workforce 1100 and some Red Grid transfer paper. Try to get a unit with built in cis. Cobra Inks sells good ones.


----------



## StereoCity

We.Did.It said:


> Epson Workforce 1100 and some Red Grid transfer paper. Try to get a unit with built in cis. Cobra Inks sells good ones.


what do you think about an epson wf7515, r2400 or r1800? im looking for an A3 printer that can fit a continues ink system, that can print good quality transfers


----------



## Greid

Hi, my name is GREID, and iam trying to find the bestpolt cutter thats not to exspencive and can cut up to 24 inch. really cant aford a roland or one of its class. please help.


----------



## proworlded

You'll probably get better results if you start a new post in the proper category.


----------



## qR

Hi everyone. Newbie here. I'm planning to buy the new Epson L800 and use pigment ink for my t shirt printing business. My question is, is it okay for heavy duty printing in case there will be a lot of orders in the near future? And, do you know any other Epson L series that you can recommend or any other Epson printers? I badly need your advice. Thanks.


----------



## IrieInnovator

Greetings QR, not sure, but hopefully someone else will reply to you soon. In the meantime, I would suggest creating a new post using the printer description as the title. Best wishes!


----------



## Ward420

HAve any of you guys used the epsonr1900 with a ciss with any luck? I know the Durabrite ink is better but the cost is crazy. 
I have bought the ciss system and have the r1900 but come to find my print heads are clogged and can not seem to get them cleaned. Now im scared to install the ciss that i payed 200 for from inkjetfly. 

Thanks Friends.....


----------



## talia23

Can I use my epson wf 2540 printer? Or should I buy another epson printer? please help.


----------



## Colorful2013

I have the hp photosmart 5515. All my transfers fade out after the first washing. I am looking into changing out the printer. Everyone is talking about an epson with pigment inks. Hope that helps.


----------



## ksadamz

I am new to this forum and would like a more current response/answer on what is the best cost effective printer to use for heat transfers? Also are there transfers that work for both light and dark t shirts?

I've seen people on youtube use the same method for placing designs on light and dark tees. Are they a specially made transfer that works on both??? 

Answers to both questions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chako4031

prometheus said:


> I have a C88+ & a CX4200 (All in one) and they work the same. Actually the CX4200 prints a little faster.


What is the best quality Transfer paper and does it work well with either of the mentioned printers (Epson cx5000 C88++


----------



## strummingbeat

Hello folks, do you mean any printer of epson can work on transfer paper? I wanna buy new. Kindly confirm which is suitable for A3 size transfer paper?


----------



## Chopper

Look to print on both light and dark tees, mouse pads etc... Those with expereince printing your own transfers etc for short run orders... Whats your thoughts on this package?

Ricoh SG 3110DN Complete Sublimation Printer Kit


----------



## bowen zhu

Epson R230 or R290


----------

